# ISO help frying bananas



## watermelonman (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a sudden desire to fry a banana and serve it with vanilla ice creame. I do not have an actual fryer, but I have a method for frying onion rings. Is the basic method for frying most food items the same?


----------



## Dina (Aug 25, 2007)

Pretty much it is.  Use a thermometer to check that the oil is at the right temperature to fry whatever it is you're frying.  Good luck.  Mmmmm.......did you mention onion rings?  I've been craving fried foods lately, mostly fried chicken.  Good luck.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 25, 2007)

Watermelonman....

Do you have recipe for frying a banana?


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Aug 25, 2007)

My mom used to fry it on a skillet with butter and a tablespoon of oil.

oh my goodness. i miss those.

She added sugar and cinnamin to them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 25, 2007)

Oh ok...kinda like Banana's Foster...never heard it called frying them.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 25, 2007)

watermelonman - if you are frying something the common ingredient would be the fat in which it is fried.  The fat can be melted Crisco, vegetable oil, peanut oil, etc.  Onion rings, however, are battered whereas the bananas in either plantains or bananas foster are not battered.  When you say "frying" bananas are you talking about frying plantains or are you talking about something like the others have mentioned, bananas foster?


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 25, 2007)

Google for Bananas Foster you won't be disapoimnted


----------



## auntdot (Aug 26, 2007)

Bananas are about my least favorite foods. 

Don't know why, but I cannot stand the smell of the things.

But there is a second cousin-in-law or something like that who sautees them in butter and serves them with breakfast.

I don't have the heart to tell her how I feel about the bloody things, so I take a few bites.

For bananas, I suppose, they are OK. And I know a lot of folks like the stuff Fostered. 

If there is a **** I will be eternally starving and the only food to eat will be bananas.

So I am trying to be a better person.

I hope in heaven, like here, bananas are optional.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 26, 2007)

You can also coat long slices of banana with sugar and either broil them or torch them to caramelize them.I make a dessert that has a phyllo cup filled with some vanilla pastry cream and a couple of caramelized bannana slices and a little scoop of homemade chocolate sorbet on the side of it then garnished with mint leaves and a strawberry.A beautiful dessert and delicious as well.


----------



## Bacondise City (Oct 6, 2007)

fry your banana with nuts. i don't know why, but they just seem to go together.


----------



## candelbc (Oct 6, 2007)

I make my Banana's Foster with Chopped Almonds.. What a treat!

-Brad


----------



## Rom (Oct 7, 2007)

i had french toast and it came with fried bananas...they cut the bananas vertically, left the skin on and fried the on one side. nothing else..or so it seemed


----------

